# Tagging and records.



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello. My grandfather and father have owned a dairy together now for 30 years as the years went by the dairy industry slowly fell and each person included a new product. My grandfather bought land with almonds and my father began raising pigs on the side. I've decided to utilize our old hay barn and raise meat rabbits. With our cows we have a numerical ear tag system for data and registration purposes. I am curious if such a system exists for rabbits as I will be keeping track of their offspring records weights and breeding for long term reasons. So in short does an ear tag exist for rabbits?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 21, 2013)

yes, you can tattoo a number/letter combination in their left ear.  The right ear is reserved for the registration number, which the rabbit may earn at maturity if it passes the registrar's examination.  Good luck with your rabbits.  We raise Californians.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 21, 2013)

Is the tattoo like a stamp? Or a press gun or an actual needle and ink?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 21, 2013)

there are a couple of different ways to do a tattoo.  There is are electric ones and then the ones that use pins and ink.  If you look on line you will find some.  We watched someone using the electric tattoo marker and they said they liked it better than the other one.  You can check out www.klubertanz.com to see the ones they offer.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you this has been a lot of help I can't wait to get started we will have our funds in about a month till then we are researching and getting the barn we will use as far set up as possible.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 22, 2013)

check out http://www.globalpedigree.com/.  It is a good system for tracking your rabbitry.  We did it all on our own in excel spreadsheets at first.  I wish I had started with global pedigree from the beginning because it saves a lot of time.  

Where are you located?  I would recommend visiting a few other local rabbit breeders before you set up your barn.


----------



## secuono (Oct 22, 2013)

You can tattoo with either a hand held tattoo gun or use a clamp.
In the US, it would be difficult to find an ear tag or leg band, those are mainly out in Europe and many people over there hate them. Leg bands cause damage and hair loss, ear tags always rip out easily. I'm sure you know that from cattle, sheep and goats always get their torn out. 
You only need the adults tattooed and any offspring you intend to keep for breeding. Growers for dinner need nothing.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 22, 2013)

For tattoos, we use the same clamp setup we have for our goats.  On the goats, we use green ink.  On the rabbits, we use black.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you for all the information. We are located in the Central Valley, California near modesto and Stockton. My 2nd grade teacher use to bring a rabbit in every year to teach us about animals and I've gotten in touch with her recently to find out they we're meate rabbits she is getting me the contact information for that breeder. However he is retired now but regardless with be a priceless source of information and I'm hoping will have some old equipment we can buy from him. As far as records go we want to keep track of the offspring records of each doe and each buck and the combination to further a side breeding program. I've noticed that many people here sell more breeding trios than meat fryers.


----------



## sawfish99 (Oct 22, 2013)

I definitely don't sell more trios than fryers.  However, I MAKE more $$ selling trios, so I put more effort into that.


----------



## 3rdgenfarmer91 (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh yes that's what I meant. Sorry it's only noon that's early for me lol


----------



## Citylife (Oct 28, 2013)

I sell both trio's and meat rabbits.  Where I live we are allowed to sell 1000 butchered rabbits per year.  I have some really nice meat rabbits and my reputation is getting out more.  
Certain times of the year we will sell more breeding stock then others.  You just have to watch your area.  Taking advantage of an already available building will be a big advantage for you.  I am sure your already aware that rabbits can handle the cold in your area no problem.  They do need extra care in the summers as heat is a rabbit killer.
Good luck with your venture.  My rabbitry below.  It is set up for 14 cages.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1521_rabbitry.jpg


----------

